# Need quick price check on 2 92's



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Just at the local gun store and they have 2 92's in stock which I have not seen in awhile. One of them is the 92 Inox for $689.00 and the other one is the 92 Inox compact for $749.00. Good price on these or can I do better elsewhere, looking to go back today and pick one up.

Thanks


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Both good prices IMHO. I love Berettas and paid more for a beautiful 87 Cheetah as well as a gorgeous 84FS in nickel. Good luck with whatever you choose but act quickly before they both disappear.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I would say that those prices are par for the course around my area of Indiana.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

New or used? IF new, the prices seem about average.............


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Prices are fair if new... you can't go wrong with a Beretta 92. Just an outstanding firearm.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Both guns are new. I don't have a Beretta and would like to add one to my collection, I just wasn't sure about the price and if they were worth that type of money. I just have a hard time justifying spending that much money on a gun. I called the LGS right before they closed and they still had both of them, I said I would be in Monday to look at them again before I decided. They asked my name and said they would put both off to the side until I got there to look at them and see which I wanted. Now I have to decide before I get there which one I really want. My G19 is my EDC carry now but I have an inkling I may want to carry the 92 once in awhile just to change things up. I like the feel of the grip on the full size better but I know it would be easier to carry the compact. Well I guess I have some time to kick it around a little more before I decide.Does anyone have the compact, and is it/or do you think it is a accurate as the full size?


----------



## traksta15 (Feb 22, 2010)

I got mine for $599+tax here at my local gun store, i've seen them go for upwards of $800 online before. Id buy them if I were you, I love mine!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I paid over 1K (special order) for my 92G-SD and don't regret it one bit... best handgun I've ever owned. Worth every penny.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I picked up a NIB blue 92FS last summer for $499.00 on-line.

Of course, that was before all the hysteria started.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Well I went back today and looked at both guns again, really had a hard time deciding so I figured i'd grab a quick lunch and go back and then pick the one I wanted. Got my lunch in, decided which I was buying, walked up to the counter and................arrrrrrrrrrg :smt076 it was gone. I decided on the compact and the lady said as soon as she put it back the guy behind me snatched it up, no questions. I could still have got the full size but I figured the compact would be easier to use for CC. The search is on again.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Not surprised - a very popular pistol. Good luck.


----------



## Beretta_92FS (Feb 8, 2013)

atleast you got one of them at that good price.


----------



## ricklord (Feb 4, 2013)

I almost did the samething was looking for a 9mm and wet to a gun shop and held a 92fs loved it! But wanted to look up pricing and reviews on my phone, said I wanted to look at some more in store. When I came back some guy had the box and everything ready to go but didn't take it, by that time they were stacked up at the counter 3deep. So I went to a counter that wasn't busy and told her I want that gun over there. Glad I got it great gun!


----------



## stlbob (Mar 5, 2013)

Always wanted a 92SF.Guy here in the city had a NIB 92sf with 6 PB9 mags a Crimson grip lazer never installed also nib.I traded a Glock 27 with a .357 sig barrel and 4 mags for it.


----------

